# DIY Purigen Mesh Bag



## mtynan (Mar 22, 2016)

I was recently using the purigen pre packaged bag/sack and for whatever reason it popped at the seam. However, I still have a jar of it to be used. I was wondering if anyone has any experience using alternatives or making their own instead of buying the seachem bag. I know other mesh bags are usually too big and I have heard mixed results with stockings. I was thinking of using tea bags. Anyone have any experience with using tea bags or at least another good idea that won't result in purigen beads all over my tank?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Most PetSmart stores sell fine mesh bags in 2 different sizes - 2 to a bag, for under $2. a bag.
They're not quite fine enough to fully contain the tiny Purigen beads - so just double the bags up and you'll be just fine.
Been using these for years.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

You can use a panty hose


----------



## hubble13 (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 panty hose.


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

@discuspaul Using 2 mesh bags still seems like there's a good chance of purigen beads getting through especially of the bags aren't stuffed as Seachem suggests. I'm speculating so if you say it works that trumps me, but can you confirm beads don't make their way out over time?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

infolific said:


> @*discuspaul* Using 2 mesh bags still seems like there's a good chance of purigen beads getting through especially of the bags aren't stuffed as Seachem suggests. I'm speculating so if you say it works that trumps me, but can you confirm beads don't make their way out over time?



The facts are that I've only lost a very small number of beads when using just a single Petsmart bag. But I've not lost a single bead when using doubled-up Petsmart bags in approx. 5 years of using them this way.
So I don't take any chances & double the bags up.
It's inexpensive. And those bags are durable. I've not yet had one fail by breaking up at the seams.


And btw, the Purigen should not be 'heavily' stuffed within any bag, nor should it be in a thick layer. You want a fairly loose, thinner volume of the beads to enable the aquarium water to pass readily through the Purigen, in order to get maximum adsorption capacity from the total sum of the beads.


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for confirming @discuspaul. I'll give the 2 bag method a try.


----------



## trippinbugs (Sep 17, 2016)

If you have a Joann & crafts near you, go look in the aisle where the irons are in the garment care section. For 4-3 bucks, you can get a package of very fine mesh bags by the brand "Dritz." They come in multiple sizes, and are fine mesh, like pantyhose, but very durable. I swear by these. Also, you can find plain mesh fabric there, and either sew some up quick, or get a handy friend to do it.


Everything happens for a reason...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Also in many craft/gift stores you can find fine mesh organza cloth bags (in various sizes) which are used to contain wedding or birthday gifts, etc.
They are very durable and easily contain the tiny Purigen beads, just like pantyhose does.


----------

